# exploitant d'un site web



## serrios

Buenos dias!

Estoy traduciendo el aviso legal de una pagina web, y no encuentro el equivalente para "exploitant du site inernet". 
¿No se dice "explotador del sitio web"?

Gracias

He encontrado "empresa responsable de la página web", ¿piensan que es la mejor traducción?
Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

serrios said:


> He encontrado "empresa responsable de la página web", ¿piensan que es la mejor traducción?
> Gracias


 
o "*entidad explotadora de este sitio web".*


----------



## serrios

Ok! Muchas gracias!


----------



## haki

bonjour

je cherche à traduire un texte juridique ou apparaît "exploitant du site " j'ai trouvé sur d'autres support la version : explotador de la pagina web , ça existe en espagnol ?

Merci


----------



## dragonfly8614

Yo diría que no, o al menos suena muy raro. ¿Puedes explicar un poco el sentido de "exploitant du site"?


----------



## galizano

Acerca de un sitio de la web :

*El explotador de los sitios web* pone en ejecución todo para ofrecer a los utilizadores informaciones y\o herramientas disponibles y comprobadas, pero no se verá responsable de los errores, de una ausencia de disponibilidad de las informaciones y\o de la presencia de virus sobre sus sitios.
*Derechos de propiedad intelectual*

La estructura general, así como el software, los textos, las imágenes animadas o no, sonidos, saber hacer..., y todos otros elementos componentes los sitios son la propiedad exclusiva *del explotador de los sitios web*


----------



## haki

le sens  de "exploitant du site " est celui indiqué par "galizano" 
gracias a todos


----------



## Gévy

Hola Galizano:

Por favor, indica la fuente de tus citas, ya que no es muy normal hablar de explotador de los sitios web. Suena a mala traducción y recomendarla me parece arriesgado.

A ver qué dicen los nativos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

Lo siento Paquita ! Hay muchas entradas que recogen la palabra "explotador" .
Los ejemplos que he puesto son el fruto de una búsqueda seria, y ninguna ocurrencia mía.


----------



## dragonfly8614

A mí no me suena pero se puede deber a que sea una expresión con un uso muy concreto y relativamente nuevo. Lo he buscado en la web y sí que aparece en algún sitio más. A ver si responde algún/a nativo/a informático/a.


----------



## Paquita

galizano said:


> Lo siento Paquita ! Hay muchas entradas que recogen la palabra "explotador" .
> Los ejemplos que he puesto son el fruto de una búsqueda seria, y ninguna ocurrencia mía.


Entonces danos tus fuentes para que podamos convencernos.
Si no las das, dudamos como es lo normal.


----------



## galizano

Paquit& said:


> Entonces danos tus fuentes para que podamos convencernos.
> Si no las das, dudamos como es lo normal.


 

http://fr.search.yahoo.com/search;_...eb&ei=UTF-8&fr=yfp-t-703&xargs=0&pstart=1&b=1


----------



## Gévy

Hola galizano:

Si pones entre comillas la expresión ya solo te quedan 5 entradas:
http://fr.search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A7x9QV.MospNv1oA.KhjAQx.;_ylc=X1MDMjExNDcxNjAwMwRfcgMyBGFvAzEEZnIDeWZwLXQtNzAzBGhvc3RwdmlkA3FVdDJNMWY0Y0FndjdkNWRUUF9TMGdZaVV5YlNsMDNLb293QUFyU3UEbl9ncHMDMARuX3ZwcwMxNgRvcmlnaW4Dc3JwBHF1ZXJ5AyJleHBsb3RhZG9yIGRlbCBzaXRpbyB3ZWIiBHNhbwMxBHZ0ZXN0aWQDU01FRlIwMQ--?p=%22explotador+del+sitio+web%22&fr2=sb-top&fr=yfp-t-703&rd=r1

Si no pones las comillas, en tu lista aparecen las paginas que incluyen alguna de las palabras que buscas (una señala la palabra "del", por ejemplo,...), lo cual falsea el resultado.

Y de estos 5 resultados: 3 son traduciones del francés ; 1 es traducción del alemán, el último es este mismo hilo de WR. Saca tus propias conclusiones.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## galizano

Mon intervention n'avait pour but que de signaler que ce terme est utilisé, sans plus. Je ne suis pas responsable de sa bonne utilisation ou non. Paquita, ainsi que toi même, m'avez demandé de citer mes sources; je me suis donc exécuté. Chacun en tirera les conclusions qu'il conviendra.


----------



## chlapec

Hola, dos buenas fuentes (opino)

*"propietario de un sitio web":*
http://www.google.es/search?q=%22propietario+de+un+sitio+web%22&rls=com.microsoft:es&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&startIndex=&startPage=1

_Grand Larousse_:
*exploitant*
exploitant*e* 
nom masculin, nom féminin
*1* [d'un cinéma] propietario _m_ propieta*ria*


----------



## totor

O también *empresario*, en el segundo caso citado por Chlapec.


----------



## krados

Aunque sea un poco tarde, creo que se dice "gestor de un sitio web"


----------



## elias53

DRAE 





> *explotar**1**.* (Del fr. _exploiter_, sacar provecho [de algo]).
> * 1.     * tr. Extraer de las minas la riqueza que contienen.
> * 2.     * tr. Sacar utilidad de un negocio o industria en provecho propio.
> * 3.     * tr.  Utilizar en provecho propio, por lo general de un modo abusivo, las  cualidades o sentimientos de una persona, de un suceso o de una  circunstancia cualquiera.


El punto 2 permitiría la versión de Galizano,pero las anotaciones de Gévy son muy oportunas y estoy con Chlapec: *propietario*


----------



## noroeme

elias53 said:


> DRAE
> El punto 2 permitiría la versión de Galizano,pero las anotaciones de Gévy son muy oportunas y estoy con Chlapec: *propietario*



Yo pienso que el "propietario" no es necesariamente el "exploitant"... o sea que propongo "administrador".


----------



## lunar

Sugiero "operador" o "concesionario" según el contexto


----------



## Gévy

Hola Lunar:

¿Cuáles son tus argumentos para proponer estas palabras, y cuál se adapta a qué contexto? 

Explícate, porfa.

Gévy


----------



## lunar

Buenos días Gévy:
Son términos que he oído y empleado en diferentes situaciones. Basta hacer la búsqueda con _operador_, utilizado como forma corta de "empresa operadora" por ejemplo a la Renfe, se le denomina como tal. 
Les exploitants de téléphonie mobile ou fixe, idem.
En cuanto a concesionario, el WR o el DRAE lo recogen en ese sentido o en un sentido cercano:
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/concesionario
De cualquier manera son sugerencias que pueden ofrecer pistas para búsquedas futuras. Cada quién deberá discernir el contexto adecuado. De ninguna manera pretendía imponer una verdad absoluta 
También existe el uso de "empresa explotadora" (cf. google en contexte), pero nuevamente, según el contexto, la palabra "explotador-a" puede interpretarse en el sentido negativo de "la explotación del hombre por el hombre" 

Saludos

ps: a ver qué opinan los nativos...


----------

